# Retro-PC DOSMINATOR



## garfield36 (6. Oktober 2012)

Im neuen PCGH habe ich den Artikel über den Bau eines Retro-PCs gelesen. Leider ist dieser sehr allgemein gehalten. Dies hat mich jedoch dazu angeregt hier eine aktualisierte Version meines Artikels vom 18.04.2011 einzustellen.


*DOSMINATOR - Mein Nostalgie-Rechner
*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was bewegt einem einen Rechner aus alten Komponenten zusammenzustellen? In vielen Fällen wird das wohl nostalgische Gründe haben. In meinem Fall war dies aber nicht der Hauptgrund.

Am Anfang war "Elite Firste Encounter". Dieses Game konnte man nur unter DOS problemlos spielen. Da half leider auch keine DOS-Box. Als ich noch XP verwendete, konnte ich das Game auch mit Hilfe von Virtual-PC 2004 spielen.Unter Vista 64bit ging das schon nicht mehr. Da beschloss ich einen Rechner für alte Spiele zu bauen, auf dem eben unter anderem auch First Encounter laufen sollte. Dieses Spiel stellt insofern besondere Ansprüche, als es 560KB innerhalb der ersten 640KB des Speicherraumes verlangt. Die zweite Besonderheit ist, dass eine Liste von Soundkarten vorgegeben ist, die alle ISA-Karten sind. Nun könnte man argumentieren, dass ich ja einfach eine XP-Partition auf meinem Hauptrechner hätte einrichten können. Dann Virtual-PC und DOS aufspielen, First Encounter installieren und so weiter. Hier kam dann aber auch bei mir der Nostalgietrieb zum Vorschein. Es sollte ein DOS-Rechner werden.

Eine DOS-Partition mit 2GB beansprucht jedoch nicht sehr viel Platz. Daher habe ich zusätzlich noch eine XP-Partition für andere Games die vielleicht unter Vista oder Win7 nicht einwandfrei laufen könnten, eingerichtet.

Inzwischen läuft Elite First Encounter scheinbar auch mit einer neueren Version (0.74) der DOS-Box.


*Gehäuse mit Lüftern*

Als erstes suchte ich das Gehäuse aus. Da der DOSMINATOR seinen Platz auf einem Ausziehbrett meines Schreibtisches bekommen sollte, kam nur ein Desktop-Gehäuse infrage. Eine Höhe von 17cm durfte dabei nicht überschritten werden. Bei vielen aktuellen Cases befinden sich Belüftungslöcher für das Netzteil links vorne an der Gehäuseoberseite. Dies kam für mich nicht infrage, da auf dem Rechner der Drucker zu stehen kommen sollte. Und zu teuer durfte das Gehäuse auch nicht sein. Schließlich fand ich bei einem Händler das Chieftec Bravo, bei welchem das NT, wie früher üblich, an der Rückseite montiert werden kann. Die Warmluft wird dann an der Rückseite ausgeblasen. Das Bravo bietet zwei 5.25"- und zwei 3.5"-Einschübe, sowie Platz für eine Festplatte im 3.5"-Format. Der Preis für das Gehäuse betrug 49,90.

Uralte Gehäuselüfter wollte ich mir nicht antun, habe diese also neu gekauft. An der Front habe ich den 92mm-Lüfter angebracht. An der Rückseite ist Platz für zwei 60mm-Lüfter, ich habe jedoch nur einen montiert. Kostenpunkt 13,90 (92mm) und 8,90 (60mm)

Update 04.03.2013

Bedingt durch einen Umzug und einem neuen Schreibtisch, musste ich das Desktop-Gehäuse durch einen Midi-Tower ersetzen. Es wurde Das Xigmatek Asgard um € 39,90.

Test

Review - Xigmatek Asgard Midi-Tower - Meisterkuehler

Natürlich musste ich auch die Gehäuselüfter tauschen. An der Front werkelt nun ein Noiseblocker NB-eLoop S-Series B12-1 120mm, im Heck ein Noiseblocker NB-Multiframe M12-S1, 120mm.

Test

Test / Testbericht: Noiseblocker eLoop - Bionische Lüfter im Test » Hardbloxx

Update 14.09.2015

Nach langer Zeit konnte ich endlich ein passendes Desktop-Gehäuse im ATX-Format auftreiben. Willhaben sei Dank! Ich vermute, dass es um 2003 gefertigt wurde. Kurioserweise wurde es nie verwendet und offenbar nur zum Fotografieren aus der OVP genommen. Leider konnte ich dem Karton nicht entnehmen wie der Modellname lautet. Es sind drei Einschübe für 5,25" und einer im Format 3,5" vorhanden. 
An der Front habe ich einen 80mm-Lüfter angebracht, es handelt sich um einen be quiet! Silent Wings 2. An der Rückseite ist Platz für einen 60mm-Lüfter. Es ist ein SilenX iXtrema Pro S, der allerdings nicht mehr ganz neu ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Netzteil*

Beim Netzteil griff ich auf ein Seasonic mit 380W zurück, welches ich mal im August 2007 gekauft hatte. Das lag schon eine ganze Weile unbenutzt bei mir herum und kam mir gerade recht. Anfänglich hatte ich so meine Bedenken, da das Mainboard-BIOS eine Fehlermeldung ausgab, weil es keine -5V-Leitung fand. Meine Sorgen waren aber unbegründet. Jedoch muss ich bei einem Neustart jedesmal ins BIOS gehen und die CPU-Frequenz von 666MHz auf 1000MHz umstellen. Das Netzteil kostete damals 63,50.

Infos

Welcome to Seasonic USA

Update 04.03.2013

Habe das Netzteil gegen ein Fortron FSP400-62PFG getauscht. Es hat eine -5V-Leitung und der Rechner fährt jetzt in einem Rutsch mit der korrekten CPU-Frequenz hoch. Die Kosten für das Netzteil beliefen sich auf 85.98 inklusive Versandspesen.



*Mainboard*

Die Fehlermeldung des Boards habe ich einfach dadurch abgestellt, indem ich im BIOS 
bei -5V die Einstellung Ignore gewählt habe. Hat eine Weile gedauert, bis ich herausfand wozu diese Leitung gut sein sollte. Offenbar benötigten manche ISA-Steckkarten diese Spannung, meine AWE32 zum Glück jedoch nicht. Man beachte, das Board hat noch SECHS PCI-Steckplätze, dazu den AGP-Port und einen ISA-Slot. Als Prozessor kommt eine Slot1-CPU zum Einsatz.
Der verwendete 440BX-Chipsatz ist heute Legende. Habe das P3B-F gebraucht bei einer Online-Auktion erstanden, es kostete mich 19,80 plus 3,50 für die Überweisung.

Tests

Au-Ja! - Review: Asus P3B-F 1/3
Asus P3B-F - Artikel Hartware.net
Die Produkte im Detail - ASUS P3B-F : Reife Leistung: BX-Motherboards im Vergleich


*Prozessor und Kühlung*

Als CPU kommt ein P III 1000 (Slot-CPU) zum Einsatz. Dieser ist kaum noch zu bekommen, und dementsprechend war der Preis. Inklusive Versand und Bankspesen belief er sich auf € 49,00. Der Originallüfter hörte sich leider wie eine Turbine an. Deshalb habe ich einen passenden Ersatzkühler genommen und mit Hilfe von doppelseitigem Klebeband zwei 50mm-Lüfter von Fractal darauf befestigt. Diese kosteten 13,39. 

Es ist unbedingt zu beachten, dass der Kühler fest mit der Platine verbunden ist. Üblicherweise erfolgt die Verbindung durch vier Stifte die durch Löcher im Kühlkörper, der CPU-Platine sowie deren Plastikabdeckung gesteckt werden und dort einrasten. 
Leider ist der Kühler dann nicht wirklich stramm mit der CPU verbunden und die entstehenden Temperaturen extrem hoch. Habe deshalb einfach einfach vier passende Schrauben statt der Stifte genommen. Diese stehen an der Rückseite der Plastikabdeckung etwas vor, sodass ich sie mit Muttern fest fixieren konnte. 

Zu empfehlen ist, die Temperatur mittels eines Tools zu überwachen. Das BIOS eignet sich, zumindest in meinem Fall, weniger gut dazu. Bei mir zeigt es nämlich etwa 25 bis 30°C zuviel an. Habe dies auf meinem Rechner mit AIDA 64 verifiziert. 


*Arbeitsspeicher*

Zwei gleiche gebrauchte 256MB-Module aufzutreiben scheint gar nich so einfach zu sein. Interessanterweise kann man SDRAM noch neu kaufen. Der Preis war allerdings saftig, für die zwei Riegel waren 77,40 fällig.
Habe den Speicher später auf 1024MB aufgerüstet. Für die beiden zusätzlichen SDRAM-Module von Kingston waren dann 84,43 Euro fällig.

Inzwischen sind die Kingston-Module PC-100 mit CL2 neu nicht mehr erhältlich.
Anderen Speicher, vor allem PC-133, gibt es allerdings durchaus noch neu zu kaufen. Und die Preise sind hier zum Teil auch wesentlich niedriger. 


*Grafik*

Da ich auch eine XP-Partition eingerichtet habe, wollte ich eine möglichst leistungsstarke Grafikkarte einbauen. Das war allerdings leichter getan als gesagt. Die meisten aktuellen AGP-Karten haben eine andere Spannungsversorgung und eine andere Sockel-Codierung als ich sie benötigte. Das P3B-F kann eine AGP 2x-Karte versorgen, die Spannung beträgt 3,3V. 

Es wurde eine passiv gekühlte Zotac GeForce FX5200 mit 256MB Speicher der mit 128bit angebunden ist. Der Preis war mit 34,32 erträglich, immerhin war das der Neupreis. Inzwischen ist die Karte nur mehr gebraucht erhältlich. 

Update 04.03.2013

Die Grafikkarte wird durch eine Voodoo 5 5500 ersetzt. Lüfter und Kühler habe ich von der Karte entfernt, da mir eine Erneuerung ratsam schien. Man sieht auf einem Foto den steinharten WLK, vom anderen Chip ist sie schon entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Kühlkörper sind sehr schmal, und werden von mir gegen etwas höhere ersetzt. Ich würde auch gerne die Lüfter austauschen, leider haben diese noch alte Ministecker, wie sie früher auch für die Verbindung von Soundkarten und CD-Laufwerken zum Einsatz kamen. Mal sehen, wie ich das lösen werde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sowohl die OVP (in sehr gutem Zustand) als auch die originale Treiber-CD sind noch vorhanden.
Der Preis lag inklusive Versandkosten bei 100.- Euro.


Test

3DCenter - 3dfx Voodoo5-5500 Review

Update 24.06.2013

40mm-Lüfter die bei 5V laufen UND eine Steuerleitung besitzen, sind gar nicht so leicht zu finden. Wollte ursprünglich PM-2 von Noiseblocker verwenden, leider funktionieren die bei 5V nicht. Und dies, obwohl der Hersteller genau das auf seiner Webseite behauptet.
Fündig wurde ich schließlich bei Evercool. Ich habe dann auf die kurzen Verbindungskabel der NB-Lüfter die 3pin-Ministecker der Originallüfter montieren lassen. Das ermöglicht mir bei Bedarf die Lüfter zu erneuern, ohne dass die Stecker wieder neu montiert werden müssen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Grafikkarte funktioniert einwandfrei, dafür habe ich mir ein anderes Problem eingehandelt. Den 4:3-Monitor habe ich gegen einen Eizo mit 16:9-Verhältnis getauscht. Die Auflösung ist auf 1920x1080 eingestellt. Dabei bleibt jedoch ein mehrere Zentimeter breiter schwarzer Streifen am linken Bildschirmrand. Habe schon verschiedene "aktuelle" Treiber sowohl für W2k als auch für XP ausprobiert. Hat leider alles nicht geholfen. Hoffe, dass ich dieses Problem auch noch lösen kann.

Update 25.06.2013

Problem gelöst! Nach der Installation von Powerstrip 3.9 hatte ich auf einmal die Auflösung von 1920x1200 zur Verfügung. Wenn ich diese verwende, und im Bildschirmmenü der Vollbildmodus eingestellt ist, habe ich einen vollflächigen W2k-Desktop. Es gibt keinen schwarzen Streifen mehr am linken Bildschirmrand. Hört sich merkwürdig an, ist aber so.
Vielleicht kommen ja die Treiber nicht mit dem 23“-Format des Bildschirms zurecht.



*Sound*

Die Soundkarte kam gebraucht auf 25,00. Inkludiert war die Speichererweiterung von 2MB. Zum Glück braucht die AWE32 keine -5V.


*Festplatte*

Als Festplatte kommt eine WD Caviar Blue (WD3200AAJB) mit 320GB zum Einsatz. Der Preis belief sich auf 39,90.


*DVD-ROM*

Das PX-130A kaufte ich im September 2006 um 26,90 und lag schon eine längere Zeitspanne herum. Da es noch immer funktioniert habe ich es reaktiviert. 
Ursprünglich hatte ich Festplatte und DVD-ROM an einem IDE-Kanal angeschlossen, die HD natürlich als Master. Das hat sich jedoch als grober Nachteil herausgestellt. Dadurch konnte ich bei Bedarf nicht vom DVD-Laufwerk booten. Habe es dann deshalb mit dem zweiten IDE-Kanal verbunden. 

Test

PC-Experience Reviews : | Plextor PX-130A DVD-ROM Laufwerk -Kurztest-


*Diskettenlaufwerke*

Zuerst hatte ich nur ein 3.5"-Laufwerk eingebaut. Dieses dient auch zur Installation von DOS. Durch das Mitglied eines Computerforums bekam ich ein 5.25"-Laufwerk plus Kabel, nebst einigen Speichermodulen, die z.B. auf eine AWE32 passen. Kostenpunkt war eine Jause, ein Kaktusableger und eine uralte Version eines Textprogrammes. Ich finde, man sollte wieder viel mehr zum Tauschhandel übergehen.

Da die Diskettenlaufwerke im Gehäuse nur nebeneinander eingebaut werden können, ergab sich ein Problem. Ich konnte das 3.5"-LW nur vor dem 5.25-Floppy anschließen, da die Steckerabstände am Kabel eine andere Möglichkeit nicht zuließen. Damit fiel es aber leider als Bootlaufwerk aus. Im BIOS gibt es zwar die Möglichkeit Diskettenlaufwerk A und B zu vertauschen, leider half das nicht. Zum Glück gibt es in Wien die Firma Kaminek, die Spezialist auf dem Sektor Computerkabel ist. Dort hat man einfach einen Stecker für das 5.25"-Laufwerk an passender Stelle auf dem Floppy-Kabel angebracht. Damit konnte das 3.5"-LW am Ende der Strippe angeschlossen werden und war wieder bootfähig. Das kostete mich 7,00.


Für den Einkauf von älteren Computerkomponenten empfehlen sich, neben den Marktplätzen in Computerforen, vor allem Auktionsplattformen im Internet.

Auktion Online - Auktionen beim kostenlosen Auktionshaus | AuVito.de
eBay - eine der größten deutschen Shopping-Websites
Hood.de - Auktionen & Online Shopping


Hier noch einmal die komplette und aktuelle (25.06.2013) Zusammenstellung in Kurzform

Gehäuse: Desktop
Gehäuse-Lüfter Front: be quiet! Silent Wings 2, 80mm
Gehäuse-Lüfter Heck: SilenX iXtrema Pro S, 60mm
Netzteil: Fortron FSP400-62PFG
Mainboard: Asus P3B-F
CPU: Intel Pentium III 1000MHz FSB100, Slot 1
CPU-Lüfter: 2x Fractal Design (FD-fan-50), 50mm
SDRAM: 4x 256MB Kingston ValueRAM PC100 SDRAM CL2
Grafikkarte: 3dfx Voodoo 5 5500 64MB, AGP
Soundkarte: Creativ AWE32
Festplatte: WD Caviar Blue 320GB (WD3200AAJB), IDE
DVD-ROM: Plextor PX-130A
Diskettenlaufwerke: Samsung (SFD-321) 3.5", 1,4MB
                           Ye Data YD-380 Type 1711 5.25", 1,2MB
​
Da ich noch einen Rechner habe, aber keinen Platz für zwei Tastaturen bzw. Trackbälle, verwende ich einen KVM-Switch, nämlich den ATEN CS1732B. Das Asus P3B-F hat immerhin schon zwei USB-1.1 -Anschlüsse. Die Anbindung der Lautsprecher - Creative GigaWorks T20 Series II erfolgt ebenfalls über die Umschaltbox. 

Um Speicher unter DOS freizuschaufeln braucht man schon gute Kenntnisse des OS, oder man verwendet einen Speichermanager. Ich verwende  Qemm 97 (auch Qemm 9) genannt.

Das wäre also mein Nostalgie-PC. Es lebe der* DOSMINATOR*!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Oktober 2012)

Netter Aufbau - aber das Geld, was du ausgegeben hast, ist imho extrem.
Das kann man fast alles für n Appel und n Ei (nicht mit "n Apple und n i" verwechseln) aus Sperrmüll, Bekanntenkreis und Forum erhalten. Ich hab da so manches gegen ähnlich alte Hardware eingetauscht. (das beste, was ich bislang abgetreten habe, war meine gute alte KyroII. Aber im Zuge des ganzen hin und hers war im Gegenzug schon eine GfIIpro und eine Radeon 256 ins Haus gekommen - also mehr als Gleichstand):

*Gehäuse*: Gibts aus dieser Zeit relativ oft am Straßenrand - und da damals noch kein Dünnblech verbaut wurde, ist die Qualität oftmals besser, als bei dem, was heute für 150-200 € im Laden steht. Ich hab sogar ein weiteres Exemplar meines primären Big Towers auf diese Weise erhalten.

*Lüfter*: Waren damals oft gar nicht nötig, Netzteil reicht.

*Netzteil*: Okay - da gibts keine Alternativen. Alte Netzteile sind oft von schlechter Qualität, ungeregelt und die Lüfter immer hinüber.

*Prozessor/Kühler*: Ein 1000er Slot-PIII ist natürlich was relativ seltenes. Aber für prä-XP Games reicht i.d.R. auch ein 500er oder weniger. Ich hatte zwischenzeitlich bis zu 6 Stück im Haus - bezahlt habe ich für keinen einzigen. Alles als Dreingabe bei Tauschhandel im Forum bekommen, aus Altrechnern, die im Bekanntenkreis in den Müll sollten oder aus den Gehäusen, die ich als Sperrmüll an der Straße sah. Kühlung ist sowieso easy.

Mainboards: Sind etwas seltener - aber ein obdachloses P3B-F habe ich ebenfalls schon mal eingesammelt (und das funktionierte auch noch >6 Monate) und ein Abit habe ich wiederum durch Tauschhandel erhalten. SoA Platinen sind oftmals noch billiger/einfacher zu bekommen. 20€ würde ich sogar mit CPU als Wucher bezeichnen (aber wenn das gezahlt wird, sollte ich mal weitere Teile meines Ramschladens online stellen )

*Arbeitsspeicher*: Wir reden hier vom i440BX. DEM i440BX - und du investierst 150 €, weil du "zwei gleiche SD-Module" willst? Ich habe zwei i440BX Systeme am laufen, beide nutzen vier 128er Riegel. Der erste hat zwei PC133 Infineon, die ich mal aus SoA-Zeiten übrig hatte, und zwei PC100er No-Name, die auch aus obigen 0€ Quellen stammten. Das andere ist komplett mit PC100 no-Name bestückt. "Gleich" sind bei den Dingern nicht mal die PCB-Größe, geschweige denn die SPDs. Laufen tun beide Rechner trotzdem problemlos bei 112 MHz - also 12% sowohl über den Specs des Speichers, als auch des Boards.
Das einzige, was ein i440BX stoppen kann, sind komplette Fälschungen (habe auch Riegel mit "256 MB"-Aufkleber hier, die nur 128 MB Platz bieten und statt mit "PC150" mit maximal 66 MHz laufen - those were the times...) und eine Mischung von Single- und Double-Sided. Aber selbst Vollbestückung mit Double-Sided, als !8! Rows an einem Kanal, ist kein Problem, sondern bei dem zweiten von obigen Rechnern gegeben.
(Man vergleiche das mal mit heutigen Speichercontrollern, die bei 4 identisch bestückten Rows den Takt um 1-2 Stufen drosseln und bei 2 nicht-identischen Rows z.T. nicht einmal mehr 2/3 ihrer Spezifikation liefern  . Und der i440BX ist bei 8 mixed Rows und 12% OC nur deswegen am Ende, weil ich keine vier Module habe, die PC124 auch nur alleine mitmachen würden)

*Grafikkarte*: (Fast?) alle Slot1-Boards (definitiv alle 440BX, die ich je gesehen habe) hatten einen Kombi-AGP-Slot, der zu 3,3V und 1,5V Karten kompatibel ist. Nur reine 0,8V Modelle, die es in der letzten Generation gegeben haben könnte (alle, die ich kenne waren 0,8 + 1,5) wären problematisch.
Ärgerlich könnte höchstens die Kühlung sein, wenn man wirklich 3D will, denn nach der TNT2 wurden all zu oft Mini-Quirle verbaut, die heute mit ausgeschlagenen Lagern unerträglich sind. Ein Austauschkühler wird dann schnell teurer, als die Karte (ist bei meiner Gf2pro so, der ich einen VGA-Silencer organisiert habe). Da lohnt sich dann vielleicht wirklich eine neuere Einsteigerkarte - aber als wichtiger Hinweis für alle Nachmacher: ATI hat afaik nur bis zur 9800 noch 9x Treiber angeboten, Nvidia immerhin bis zur Gf6 (Insidertip: 7800GS G70 ging bei mir auch. Mit G71 aber definitiv nicht mehr!). Alles danach kann man nur für XP gebrauchen und das ist nicht mehr Retro.

*Sound*: Das ganze fing ja unter anderem mit der Anforderung "ISA-Soundkarte" an. Kenne ich auch (Privateer2 ist da z.B. extrem zickig) und eins der langen ISA-Bretter ist natürlich die optimale Lösung.
Es gibt aber eine Alternative - nämlich die Soundblaster16-Emulation von Creative (verarbeitet auch AWE32-Ausgaben von Spielen). Bei den Live! Modellen und der Audigy1 lag diese bei, zumindest bei der 2ZS ist sie aber, mit Tool, auch noch zum laufen zu bringen. Und wenn sie erstmal läuft, hat man auch im 9x-Real-Dos-Modus 100%ige Soundblasterkompatibilität 
(ich habe die volle Kompatibilität bis 2006/2007 auf meinem Pentium4 beibehalten, wobei leider schon vorher die 9x-Nutzbarkeit durch Grafikkartenwechsel verloren ging  )

*Festplatte*: Wer IRGEND eine übrig hat, sollte im Zweifelsfall übrigens eher nach einem Controller gucken, denn nach einem alten PATA-Gerät. Im Gegensatz zur landläufigen Meinung ist es Windows vollkommen egal, wie die Verbindung zwischen Controller und Laufwerk aussieht - alle Probleme bei der SATA-Einführung gingen darauf zurück, dass es überhaupt (sata-)ZUSATZcontroller auf den Platinen waren, und mit denen kommt WinXP nativ/ohne Treiber nicht klar.
Dies gilt aber nicht für Windows 9x. 98se ist es vollkommen scheiß egal, an was für einem Controller die Laufwerke hängen, solange sich dieser als IDE-Controller ansprechen lässt. Selbst die relativ aktuelle (Intel-)Chipsätze machen nach meiner Erfahrung keinen Ärger, solange sie im Legacy-Modus laufen (die ICH5R ging sogar im RAID-Modus - ob DOS wohl NCQ unterstützt?  ) und Zusatzcontroller sind i.d.R. noch unproblematischer. Ich hatte 98se sogar schon mal auf einem Revodrive installiert (man ist nicht spürbar schneller am DOS-promt  ), auf das sich weder XP noch 7 installieren ließen. Theoretisch könnte man also auch den Primärrechner für DOS-Zwecke nutzen (wenn eine passende Soundkarte vorhanden ist. 9x scheitert natürlich an der Grafikkarte, außerdem ist es mit mehr als 512 MB RAM tricky, erstmals über den Prompt zu booten)

*Optisches Laufwerk*: Hier gilt das übrigens (leider, leider) nicht. Optische Laufwerke an Zusatzcontrollern funktionieren meist nicht/nur mit Teibern (die es meist nicht gibt), wenn die Controller überhaupt ATAPI unterstützen.
*
Diskettenlaufwerk*: Floppy-Kabel gibt es übrigens bei vielen Händlern noch zu kaufen (ich hab z.B. vor einigen Jahren eins über Amazon bezogen) - und zumindest die langen (halber Meter) haben oftmals auch noch beide Steckertypen dran. Alternativ kann man, wenn man geschickt ist, die Stecker auch selbst öffnen und an die gewünschte Stelle setzen. (wenn man ungeschickt ist, brechen die Haltenasen dabei und man ihn danach halt zusammenkleben  )




Soviel zu den Erfahrungen, die ich noch beisteuern könnte - ein Frage aber noch zur letzten Zeile:
Du benutzt USB-Eingabegeräte? Kannst du im DOS-Modus uneingeschränkt nutzen, insbesondere auch die Maus? Ich selbst erinnere mich noch an die massiven Probleme, die Leute seinerzeit selbst mit USB-Tastaturen hatten und habe es deswegen noch nie ausprobiert (zum Glück habe ich noch PS/2 Eingabegeräte), mache mir aber schon längere Zeit sorgen, wie es in 1-2 Jahren mit der Kompatibilität zum Primärsystem aussieht, wenn ich dafür kein PS/2-kompatibles Board mehr bekomme.
(Ganz abgesehen davon, dass ich bei einem Ausfall der Maus schon heute im Regen stehen würde)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Oktober 2012)

Nettes Teil, ich bin da schon froh quasi kein Geld aufwenden zu müssen für die Hardware ausser vielleicht für ein schöneres Gehäuse. Ich muss mir wohl doch wieder ein Slot BX Board besorgen da ich noch einen Sockel 370 Adapter habe. Hab derzeitig nur keine ISA Soundkarten mehr. Habe hier sogar noch eine verschweißte NT4 Lizenz liegen


----------



## garfield36 (7. Oktober 2012)

*Gehäuse*

Konnte damals keines auftreiben, das meinen Anforderungen entsprach. Es durfte ja kein Tower sein, und das Netzteil durfte auch nicht in die Richtung des Gehäusedeckels die Warmluft ausblasen.


*CPU*

Da Slot-1-CPUs mit 1000MHz eher selten sind, hat mich dieser Prozessor natürlich sehr gereizt.


*RAM*

Wollte unbedingt PC100 für den Rechner, die waren aber nicht allzu häufig anzutreffen, habe also neue gekauft.


*Grafikkarte*

Eine Karte für 1,5V hätte aufgrund der Steckleistenkodierung nicht in den AGP-Slot gepasst.


*Diskettenlaufwerk*

Das Kabel musste ich aus den oben angeführten Gründen ändern lassen. Und da es offenbar nicht so einfach ist den Stecker zu versetzen, ohne die Haltenasen außer Funktion zu setzen, war mir das die € 7.- schon wert.


----------



## Decrypter (7. Oktober 2012)

So schön so ein Retro Rechner ja auch ist, aber wenn ich das mal so grob überschlage, dann hast du so ca. 300 € in das Teil reingesteckt. Das wäre mir definitiv eindeutig zu viel und die Sache nicht wert gewesen.
Mein Retro Rechner ist nur aus alten gebrauchten Teilen gebaut, die hier nur rumlagen.
Das wären

Board NMC 6BCX-B (Intel BX 440)
2x256 MB RAM PC 133
Soundblaster 16 ISA (CT2959)
60 Seagate HD
250 GB Samsung HD (via PCI Controller Karte)
Intel P3 550 SLOT 1
EVGA GeForce 5200 FX Passiv 128 MB RAM
Windows NT4/Win95B
0815 Gehäuse
300 W Netzteil

Die Grafikkarte gab es mal vor Jahren bei Conrad für 14.95 als Ramschangebot. Für solch alte Geschichten reicht die aber mehr als aus. Alle Bauteile aus Altbeständen bzw. vom Abfallwirtschaftshof (CPU und RAM) für lau. Die Kiste rennt einwandfrei. Nur die Batterie vom Mainboard mußte getauscht werden. Alternativ hätte ich auch ein Sockel A Board nehmen können mit einem AMD Duron 800. Der mag sogar schneller sein als der betagte P3 550. Aber der Intel BX ist nicht ohne Grund legendär. Meiner Meinung nach mit das Beste waa Intel an Chipsätzen je auf dem Markt gebracht hat.


----------



## garfield36 (7. Oktober 2012)

Fortsetzung meines Posts Nummer 4. Musste schon zum Bahnhof um meinen Zug zu erreichen.

*
Optisches Laufwerk*

Für das DVD-ROM konnte ich tatsächlich einen funktionierenden DOS-Treiber finden. Bin gerade nicht zuhause, kann daher nicht nachschauen, aber ich glaube es ist ein Oak-Treiber.


*USB*

Tastatur und Trackball funktionieren bei mir einwandfrei, und das über einen KVM-Switch.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Oktober 2012)

Einen CD-ROM-Treiber braucht man für DOS sowieso noch, das stimmt - aber der ist Controllerunabhängig. Für einen Zusatzcontroller mit ATAPI-Funktionalität bräuchte man aber noch einmal einen spezifischen Controllertreiber - und die gibt es für es i.d.R. nicht, erst recht nicht für moderne SATA-Modelle.

USB-Trackball uneigenschränkt unter DOS überrascht mich jetzt aber wirklich 
Was für Treiber nutzt du dafür?


----------



## bofferbrauer (8. Oktober 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> *Gehäuse*: Gibts aus dieser Zeit relativ oft am Straßenrand - und da damals noch kein Dünnblech verbaut wurde, ist die Qualität oftmals besser, als bei dem, was heute für 150-200 € im Laden steht. Ich hab sogar ein weiteres Exemplar meines primären Big Towers auf diese Weise erhalten.


 
Kann ich nur bestätigen. Ich benutze das Gehäuse meines 486er sogar gelegentlich als Ersatzhocker weil der so stabil ist



> *Grafikkarte*: (Fast?) alle Slot1-Boards (definitiv alle 440BX, die ich je gesehen habe) hatten einen Kombi-AGP-Slot, der zu 3,3V und 1,5V Karten kompatibel ist. Nur reine 0,8V Modelle, die es in der letzten Generation gegeben haben könnte (alle, die ich kenne waren 0,8 + 1,5) wären problematisch.
> Ärgerlich könnte höchstens die Kühlung sein, wenn man wirklich 3D will, denn nach der TNT2 wurden all zu oft Mini-Quirle verbaut, die heute mit ausgeschlagenen Lagern unerträglich sind. Ein Austauschkühler wird dann schnell teurer, als die Karte (ist bei meiner Gf2pro so, der ich einen VGA-Silencer organisiert habe). Da lohnt sich dann vielleicht wirklich eine neuere Einsteigerkarte - aber als wichtiger Hinweis für alle Nachmacher: ATI hat afaik nur bis zur 9800 noch 9x Treiber angeboten, Nvidia immerhin bis zur Gf6 (Insidertip: 7800GS G70 ging bei mir auch. Mit G71 aber definitiv nicht mehr!). Alles danach kann man nur für XP gebrauchen und das ist nicht mehr Retro.



Ich hätte notfalls noch eine bisher unbenutzte GeForce 6200 im Angebot falls es Probleme geben sollte. Müsste trotz Einsteigerkarte leistungsmäßig reichen



> Soviel zu den Erfahrungen, die ich noch beisteuern könnte - ein Frage aber noch zur letzten Zeile:
> Du benutzt USB-Eingabegeräte? Kannst du im DOS-Modus uneingeschränkt nutzen, insbesondere auch die Maus? Ich selbst erinnere mich noch an die massiven Probleme, die Leute seinerzeit selbst mit USB-Tastaturen hatten und habe es deswegen noch nie ausprobiert (zum Glück habe ich noch PS/2 Eingabegeräte), mache mir aber schon längere Zeit sorgen, wie es in 1-2 Jahren mit der Kompatibilität zum Primärsystem aussieht, wenn ich dafür kein PS/2-kompatibles Board mehr bekomme.
> (Ganz abgesehen davon, dass ich bei einem Ausfall der Maus schon heute im Regen stehen würde)



Falls FreeDOS zum Einsatz kommt dürfte USB echt keine Probleme mehr machen. Ist ja Eigentlich DOS mit moderner Technik und auch in manchen Firmen im Einsatz


----------



## Löschzwerg (8. Oktober 2012)

Warum eine FX5200 und keine Geforce 256, 2, 3 oder 3dfx Voodoo 3, 4, 5? Die genannten Karten hätten, bezogen auf Retro, eine gute Ecke mehr Stil


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Oktober 2012)

Sind aber nicht als Restmüll zu haben und entweder langsamer und/oder lauter, auf alle Fälle stromhungriger.

@bofferbrauer: Hast du Erfahrungen bezüglich der Kompatibilität von FreeDOS? Retro-PCs stellt man sich ja gerade wegen SEHR zickigen Spielen zusammen und zudem muss das ganze parallel zu Win9x laufen (dessen DOS-Modus - bis auf die fehlenden Treiber für moderne Hardware - exakt all das mitbringt, was man so braucht).


----------



## Benie (8. Oktober 2012)

Interessantes Projekt. Hab auch noch paar Retrokisten im Keller stehen. Das älteste davon ist nen 386DX33 mit 4MB Ram 80MB HDD und Windows 3.1 und das sogar noch auf den original Disketten 
Er muß nur beim ersten anschalten im Bios erinnert werden was in ihm steckt, da die Biosbatterie seit Ewigkeiten leer ist und das ist keine Knopfzelle sondern irgend ein uralt Teil.

Damit laufen zb. alte Perlen wie Pinball Fantasies oder viele Lucas Arts Adventures wie Indiana Jones oder Maniac Mansion 1 u. 2
Nur bei Doom 1 muß er passen dafür ist der 386 einfach zu lahm. Dafür gibts dann noch nen 486DX2-66Mhz der bringt da mehr Leistung für alte 3D Spiele.
Und nen Slot Pentium mit Mainbord liegt auch noch rum war nen Pentium III 1,2Ghz mit Tualatin-Kern. Das einzige was bei den meisten Mainboards und CPu's fehlt ist nen ordentliches Gehäuse


----------



## Löschzwerg (8. Oktober 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sind aber nicht als Restmüll zu haben und entweder langsamer und/oder lauter, auf alle Fälle stromhungriger.



Deswegen passt die FX5200 trotzdem nicht so richtig zum restlichen System  Gerade weil es eigentlich eine wirklich schöne Grundplattform ist (440BX und Coppermine Slot 1 1GHz).

Eine Idee wäre z.B. eine passive G3 Ti 200 oder Radeon 7000, die gäbe es für recht kleines Geld (5-15€). Die Leistung ist für ein "2000er" System ebenfalls mehr als ausreichend. 

Kann man zumindest mal im Hinterkopf behalten falls man kostenlos (Schrott oder Geschenk) über eine ähnliche Karte stolpert


----------



## bofferbrauer (9. Oktober 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sind aber nicht als Restmüll zu haben und entweder langsamer und/oder lauter, auf alle Fälle stromhungriger.
> 
> @bofferbrauer: Hast du Erfahrungen bezüglich der Kompatibilität von FreeDOS? Retro-PCs stellt man sich ja gerade wegen SEHR zickigen Spielen zusammen und zudem muss das ganze parallel zu Win9x laufen (dessen DOS-Modus - bis auf die fehlenden Treiber für moderne Hardware - exakt all das mitbringt, was man so braucht).


 
Meine FreeDOS Erfaehrung ist schon ein paar Jahre alt, aber probleme hatte ich damit nicht. Dual Boot war schon vorinstalliert auf dem Laptop, so dass ich jetzt allerdings nicht sagen kann ob es einfach einzurichten ist. Afaik ist FreeDOS "nur" ein modernisiertes DOS mit paar Zusatzprogrammen (etwa ein Antivirus oder 7zip), welches auf einem FAT32 Formatiertem Laufwerk bzw Partition läuft. USB wird zwar nicht offiziell unterstützt, aber viele Mainboards haben einen Legacy USB Modus, welcher dieses Problem umgeht. Sollte das Mainboard keinen solchen Modus haben, gibt es im Internet immer noch DOS USB Treiber, etwa hier, hier oder hier (mit Anleitung zu eventueller Boot Diskette).

Hauptproblem sehe ich heute eher bei mehr obskuren Treibern wie die VESA Treiber, die manche Spiele voraussetzen. Aber da hat selbst DOSBox so seine probleme mit

Edit: Mal ein Link zu FreeDOS, da könnt ihr ja nachlesen ob es euch gefällt. Zusatzprogramme, etwa Bootmanager oder einen Grafischen Aufsatz der etwas an Win 3.x erinnert. Und eine Wiki gibt es hier auch


----------



## garfield36 (9. Oktober 2012)

Auf meinem Rechner läuft ja nicht nur DOS, sondern es ist auch eine XP-Partition vorhanden. Und da wollte ich schon eine möglichst leistungsstarke Grafikkarte haben. Da war die FX5200 die logische Alternative.


----------



## bofferbrauer (9. Oktober 2012)

Hatte ja auch Dual Boot FreeDOS/XP auf dem Laptop laufen

Btw, welche version hat der AGP Slot deines MB? Nicht dass die GF FX zu modern wird


----------



## Löschzwerg (9. Oktober 2012)

garfield36 schrieb:


> Auf meinem Rechner läuft ja nicht nur DOS, sondern es ist auch eine XP-Partition vorhanden. Und da wollte ich schon eine möglichst leistungsstarke Grafikkarte haben. Da war die FX5200 die logische Alternative.


 
Was lässt du denn unter XP laufen was die Grafikleistung benötigt bzw. einen Unterschied z.b. zu einer GF3 machen würde?


----------



## garfield36 (9. Oktober 2012)

Privateer 1 und 2, X Reunion, Stronghold usw.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Oktober 2012)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Meine FreeDOS Erfaehrung ist schon ein paar Jahre alt, aber probleme hatte ich damit nicht. Dual Boot war schon vorinstalliert auf dem Laptop, so dass ich jetzt allerdings nicht sagen kann ob es einfach einzurichten ist. Afaik ist FreeDOS "nur" ein modernisiertes DOS mit paar Zusatzprogrammen (etwa ein Antivirus oder 7zip), welches auf einem FAT32 Formatiertem Laufwerk bzw Partition läuft.



Naja - Fat32 kann der DOS-Modus von Win9x auch und DOS-Programme gibts genug.



> USB wird zwar nicht offiziell unterstützt, aber viele Mainboards haben einen Legacy USB Modus, welcher dieses Problem umgeht. Sollte das Mainboard keinen solchen Modus haben, gibt es im Internet immer noch DOS USB Treiber, etwa hier, hier oder hier (mit Anleitung zu eventueller Boot Diskette).



Wie gesagt - von den Legacy-Modes der alten Boards habe ich eigentlich nur schlechtes gehört. Bestenfalls Tastatur, aber keine Mausunterstützung. Aber der mittlere Link sieht interessant aus (die anderen beiden scheinen sich auf USB-Laufwerke zu konzentrieren - die sind wesentlich unproblematischer. Und unnötig). Zwar kostenpflichtig, aber wenn es überhaupt geht, findet sich sicherlich auch ein Weg.




garfield36 schrieb:


> Privateer 1 und 2 ...



Falls das Teil der Antwort auf "was machst du unter XP..." ist, hätte ich gerne eine Anleitung zum "wie". Privateer war, neben The Web (sagte jemand "VESA"?  ), iirc das einzige Spiel aus meiner Sammlung, für das mir nicht die Eingabeaufforderung gereicht hat.


----------



## Löschzwerg (10. Oktober 2012)

Also für die genannten Titel ist die FX5200 oversized ^^ GF2/3 sind hier völlig ausreichend


----------



## bofferbrauer (10. Oktober 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Naja - Fat32 kann der DOS-Modus von Win9x auch und DOS-Programme gibts genug.


 
das stimmt eindeutig, und 2 meiner Retro-PCs (Pentium mit Voodoo 2 und Pentium 2 mit TNT 2) laufen unter Win98 SE. Aber Win 98 mit legaler Lizenz findet man heutzutage auch nicht mehr so einfach. Win9x würde ich aber auf jeden fall vorziehen, schon alleine wegen reinen Windows Spielen, die unter DOS nicht mehr liefen - wenn man, wie schon gesagt, noch eines findet!

BTW: Auf dem angesprochenen Laptop waren keine DOS USB Treiber installiert und trotzdem klappte USB unter FreeDOS problemlos. Eventuell ist dieser Legacy USB Modus auf den Mainboards aber sehr vom Hersteller abhängig


----------



## garfield36 (5. Mai 2013)

Habe inzwischen eine Voodoo 5 5500 bekommen. Die funktioniert auch noch, wird aber offensichtlich zu heiß. Werde deshalb den Wärmeleitkleber erneuern, sowie die Kühlkörper ersetzen. Bei den Lüftern muss ich noch überlegen, ob und wie ich sie auswechseln kann. 
Fotos gibt es hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...tor-back-retro-pc-projekt-im-pcghx-forum.html


----------



## Löschzwerg (6. Mai 2013)

Hm... sollte eigentlich schon laufen. Wie zeigen sich die Probleme mit der Überhitzung? (Grafikfehler oder Absturz usw..)

Wieviel Platz ist zwischen der Grafikkarte unter der folgenden Steckkarte? Kannst da mal ein Bild machen? Mein Vorschlag wären evtl. Zalman Northbridge Kühler und dazu (je nachdem) kleine 40mm für den Luftstrom


----------



## garfield36 (6. Mai 2013)

Habe das hier genauer beschrieben (Posting Nr. 5), da habe ich auch Fotos reingestellt. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...tor-back-retro-pc-projekt-im-pcghx-forum.html


----------

